# repairing cracked leather



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

is there a way to repair cracked leather?my drivers seat is cracked on the side support area.as its red leather its very noticable.its almost like you can see the material under the leather.ive got liquid leather shampoo and conditioner but was wanting to repair the seat before i use it.thanks


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

You need to clean it before you dye it.

You also need a scuffmaster colour match also from liquid leather. You can order it from their web site.

Cleanse with cleaner, mix some dye with water to create a "wash", wipe it over your cracks (ooh err missus!) and let the dye take then wipe off excess, leave for 24 hours then condition.

Easy peasy.
Did mine a few months ago and I can't believe the difference it made!

Steve.


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks,will order some and get it fixed asap.really annoying as i see it every time i get it in the car.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

How do you know what colour to get there are so many on there website?


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

i dont have a clue,anyone know what colour i should order for the red leather in the tt?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

andy225tt said:


> i dont have a clue,anyone know what colour i should order for the red leather in the tt?


http://www.liquidleather.com/auto%20col ... k.htm#Audi

= TT ? red


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> andy225tt said:
> 
> 
> > i dont have a clue,anyone know what colour i should order for the red leather in the tt?
> ...


 :lol: would make sense i suppose....


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

well ive ordered the red so ill see how good it is


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

When you place the order it should give you the opportunity to put free text into what car you have. I just put in "Audi TT 2000 W reg black nappa" and hey presto, the right colour came!

Steve.


----------

